# Bromomania!



## cobaltbot (Jan 31, 2015)

Ah the lowly bromo, a little color for a winter's day. The smallest or 2 + 1/2 inch ones have the biggest range of colors. These four inch (ones with the aqua) and five inch also come naturally, but rarely, in colors other than cobalt. None of these are irradiated. I put the amber EMERSON'S RHUEMATISM CURE in with the five inch as that's the only size it comes in and has a great similar look. No bromos were made in amber but never say never. The five inchers are the largest bromos with color variations, I've never seen the sizes larger than that in anything but cobalt but the possibility exists I guess.[attachment=BROMO2.jpg] [attachment=BROMO.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice Steve !   Love those colors !  Mitch


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2015)

Sweet looking display.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 1, 2015)

Very cool! Always liked colorful bottles in the window. Nice.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks all, still got a few to get!


----------



## logueb (Feb 7, 2015)

Great looking display Steve.  My motto is "Never leave a Bromo behind".  I know that they are common and etc., but I just love the cobalt color. Never seen the light aqua, almost clear bromo.  Enjoyed the display.  Buster


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 17, 2015)

Those are some beauties, I never get tired of the oddly colored/embossed bromos. I don't believe I've seen one of those Rheumatic Cures before, it's a cool piece!


----------

